
The “Fiduciary Rule” and Unintended Consequences - luu
https://www.aqr.com/cliffs-perspective/caveat-investor
======
throwaway40483
As a proponent of the Fiduciary Rule, this is actually one of the best
critiques against it. A lot of unintended consequences are highlighted, one of
them: ex post judgment of whether an investment was in the client interest or
not.

